# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  Virus Alert Warning in posts searched through Google

## Saarang84

Hi,

I've often searched in Google for Excel stuff and I get notification popup from my Antivirus software in my desktop at home.

I've come across such instances before (with different types of viruses / trojans, etc.) and I wanted to know whether this is due to ads on page or due to some other issue. 
After I get notified that my Antivirus firewall has performed the appropriate action and the virus has been quarantined, I'm able to browse through the page.

I wanted to notify this to the admin / mods about this to get more clarifications and for appropriate action if required.

----------


## FDibbins

Thanks for the info.  We do get this happening from time to time, and te tech team usually get it sorted out.  I will push this to the admin

edit:  what browser are you using?

----------


## Saarang84

I've IE 8 & Chrome in XP SP3.. I got this error while using Chrome browser.

----------


## jaslake

I get the same using IE10 and Chrome...been happening for the last month to 6 weeks...using Avast...

Edit: Got a Virus warning as I was posting this response.  Have since rebooted and am able to view the Thread again.

----------


## FDibbins

I am using IE8 (at work) and dont get any warnings.  I use Chrome and Firefox at home, and dont get any warnings there either (fwiw)

----------


## jaslake

See this link for the same issue...others are having the same problem.  Typically it occurs when one clicks on a link from a Google Search.
http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...t-edition.html

----------


## FDibbins

I wasnt doubting you for an instant, sorry if it came across that way  :Frown:   I was just providing additional info for those that have to work on this (the tech team)

----------


## jaslake

@Ford

Nah...no offense taken. This has been a recurring problem. Don't know if it's an anti-virus issue (I use Avast) or what the issue may be.

----------


## TMS

FWIW: Windows 7 64 bit, Chrome, Kaspersky Internet Security 2014 - no issues reported.

----------


## Fotis1991

> Typically it occurs when one clicks on a link from a Google Search.



This is also for me using Firefox.

----------


## arlu1201

Actually the Avast antivirus is creating these issues.  I will get an update from the tech team.

----------


## romperstomper

FYI, when clicking a forum home page link just now, ESET terminated the connection due to detecting HTML/Scrinject.B.Gen virus (whatever that may be).

----------


## TMS

According to: http://www.enigmasoftware.com/htmlsc...tbgen-removal/





> *HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen Description*
> 
> HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen is a Trojan that is connected with an adware infection. HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen's name is involved in misleading pop-up security notifications of bogus security programs. HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen compromises the web browser on the infected PC. HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen corrupts web pages, blogs and online forums administrated from the targeted machine. HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen will also show falsified pop-up warnings claiming your computer is corrupted by a specific computer infection. Select a legitimate anti-malware application for removal of HTML/ScrInject.B.Gen.

----------


## romperstomper

Just going through my log files, it appears this has happened 9 times in total since 29 April, all from this forum. Weird that it's so sporadic.

Edit: if it helps, it seems to relate to a script stored on a site called valeriesn.com

----------


## arlu1201

This issue has been fixed.  Can you please confirm if you are still facing the virus issue?

----------


## Saarang84

Hi Arlu,

The issue still persists.. I've IE 8 & Chrome in XP SP3.. I get this error while using Chrome browser. Refer screenshot enclosed.

----------


## romperstomper

Just had the same virus warning again.

----------


## arlu1201

Rory,

Do you get the alert on every link?

JB mentioned getting it in the forum rules page.

----------


## romperstomper

No it's very sporadic. I think I had just submitted a reply to a thread and my AV flashed up a warning and closed the connection. According to my script blocker log, valeriesn.com had recently tried to run a script, which is the same site info I saw last time I had this problem.

----------


## arlu1201

Which is the antivirus you are using?

----------


## romperstomper

ESET. Please don't tell me it's a false positive given that a site I've never heard of tried to run a script when I was browsing this site.

----------


## romperstomper

Just had it again on the main page. This time there was a visible object blocked by my script blocker just below the main forum link, detected as linking to:



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```

----------


## Kyle123

It's definitely there, just a bit concerned that my AV didn't pick it up

----------


## arlu1201

I see it too.  I have sent it to the tech team again.  Thx for pointing it out.

----------


## arlu1201

The threat has been removed.  Please let me know incase you still see it.

----------


## romperstomper

The symptom has certainly gone. Whether the threat has actually been removed I can't say.

----------


## hectorconey12

I still get this issue as well, until now. I am using Avast and it blocks the page I want to open. My browser is Mozilla.

----------


## LJMetzger

FYI,

I got a virus Alert concerning ExcelForum this morning when I tried to log on.

See the attached jpg file.

Lewis

----------

